
IPhone SDK Tutorial: Build a Simple RSS reader for the iPhone - tortilla
http://theappleblog.com/2008/08/04/tutorial-build-a-simple-rss-reader-for-iphone/
======
chedigitz
Thanks, hopefully we will begin to see more post. Once developers stop fearing
the NDA.

------
vulpes
Lets hope apple won't sick the lawyers on this one. NDA is still very much in
effect and the recent iPhoneDevCamp really suffered because of that.

~~~
markbao
Saving web archive.

